# activer la 2ème carte graphique du macbook pro unibody



## AppleSpirit (5 Avril 2009)

bonjour,

ça fait 4 jours que j'ai mon macbook pro unibody 2.66 ghz et je n'ai pas encore testé la 2ème CG. quelqu'un sait-il me dire quelle est la manière la plus simple de faire marcher cette 2ème CG qui dort et de bien m'assurer qu'elle fonctionne comme il se doit ? 

merci à vous !


----------



## DeepDark (5 Avril 2009)

Aller dans les Préférences Système et changer la carte graphique 
(un redémarrage sera nécessaire)


----------



## RobertoP (5 Avril 2009)

Merci DeepDark mais après le panneau des préférences il faut aller ou ?


----------



## olaf1966 (5 Avril 2009)

Dans les "Préférences Systèmes" tu trouveras "Economiseur d'énergie" puis le choix entre "meilleure autonomie de la batterie" (carte 9400) ou "meilleure performance" (carte 9600).
Et quelques fils plus bas...
http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/swicher-carte-graphique-macbook-pro-unibody-258534.html


----------



## RobertoP (6 Avril 2009)

Merci pour l'info mais j'aurais une autre question.

Laquelle des deux est-ce mieux à utiliser ?

Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## DeepDark (6 Avril 2009)

RobertoP a dit:


> Merci pour l'info mais j'aurais une autre question.
> 
> Laquelle des deux est-ce mieux à utiliser ?
> 
> Merci pour votre réponse


Tout dépend de l'utilisation que tu as de ton MBP 

Si tu ne joues pas, mieux vaut utiliser la carte graphique la moins puissante (et moins avare en énergie).


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Avril 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Aller dans les Préférences Système et changer la carte graphique
> (un redémarrage sera nécessaire)



 DeepDark,
Une simple fermeture de session pour être précis.  J'espère que ce ne sera plus nécessaire avec Snow Leopard. :sleep:


----------



## Cyrillo77 (7 Juin 2009)

il y a quand meme une grosse différence entre la 1ere et la seconde.meme quand j'allume mon ordi il se lance plus vite avec la 9600 normal ? avec l'autre ça rame... mais bon elle bouffe quarément plus et chauffe beaucoup plus en faisant rien que du net... meme si je gagne 45s sur un boot on va pas mourir...


----------



## raphamagic14 (8 Juin 2009)

Je vais peut être posé une question bête mais dans le cas d'un utilisateur de Windows, il est aussi possible de "jongler" entre les cartes graphiques ???


----------



## koeny (8 Juin 2009)

raphamagic14 a dit:


> Je vais peut être posé une question bête mais dans le cas d'un utilisateur de Windows, il est aussi possible de "jongler" entre les cartes graphiques ???



il semblerais que sous windows (via bootcamp) il se mette automatiquement sur la 9600M sans pouvoir passer de l'une à l'autre. c'est ce que j'ai pu lire ailleurs. cependant, comme je ne possède pas encore mon Macbook pro (vive la fin des examens et le mois de juillet...), c'est une information qui reste à confirmer (ou pas).


----------



## rizoto (8 Juin 2009)

koeny a dit:


> il semblerais que sous windows (via bootcamp) il se mette automatiquement sur la 9600M sans pouvoir passer de l'une à l'autre. c'est ce que j'ai pu lire ailleurs. cependant, comme je ne possède pas encore mon Macbook pro (vive la fin des examens et le mois de juillet...), c'est une information qui reste à confirmer (ou pas).



sur windows, il n'y a pas le choix, c'est la 9600 GT


----------



## Pascal_TTH (9 Juin 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> il y a quand meme une grosse différence entre la 1ere et la seconde.m*eme quand j'allume mon ordi il se lance plus vite avec la 9600 normal ? avec l'autre ça rame... *mais bon elle bouffe quarément plus et chauffe beaucoup plus en faisant rien que du net... meme si je gagne 45s sur un boot on va pas mourir...





Totalement anormal... Qu'il soit un rien plus réactif dans certains cas avec les 9600m GT, oui, Ramer avec la 9400m GT, non.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (9 Juin 2009)

en fait j'ai dit une c..... ya pas de changement


----------



## kassk8 (13 Novembre 2009)

Euh chuis soit une truffe soit ben avec la dernière MAJ ça m'a fait sauté cette astuce.
Mais je ne trouve pas le switcher de Cgraphique dans l'écnomiseur d'énergie (hit music only :rateau ?

Je suis sous 10.5.8 on ne sait jamais ..

Bon ... euh ... ok ... il semble qu'il suffise juste de mettre sur "performance" .. enfin c'est ce que j'ai compris !!


----------



## Cyrillo77 (13 Novembre 2009)

ouais t'as "economie d'energie" ou "performance" tu choises entre les deux.


----------



## kassk8 (19 Novembre 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> ouais t'as "economie d'energie" ou "performance" tu choises entre les deux.




Merci monsieur !!


----------

